# Urge to Time Travel



## Marchworm (Apr 11, 2015)

I can't sleep and I'm part of Time Travellers Anonymous(bad joke)

How do you deal with your wants to TT? Or do you just break and do it anyways?


----------



## Aeryka (Apr 11, 2015)

I try my best not to TT, but I think I do it nearly everyday.
Either to see my alt character's houses upgrade so I can fit more items in (been getting a lot lately)
SOMETIMES for PWP but not as of lately..
Or if someone wants one of my villagers that's moving out I'll slowly TT to that day.

I hate doing it, but sometimes if I don't I'll run out of things to do >.<
Usually I spend a few hours talking to my animals, watering hybrids, shopping, paying off debts before anything else though.


----------



## Marchworm (Apr 11, 2015)

Aeryka said:


> I try my best not to TT, but I think I do it nearly everyday.
> Either to see my alt character's houses upgrade so I can fit more items in (been getting a lot lately)
> SOMETIMES for PWP but not as of lately..
> Or if someone wants one of my villagers that's moving out I'll slowly TT to that day.
> ...



I feel you. I usually TT to the next day after I completed all my chores. I just restarted my town and I'm trying not to hahah it feels good to know you fought the urges


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 11, 2015)

I do it when I want to void a villager or to unlock PWP building when I'm just starting. Most of the time I don't need to though.


----------



## Brad (Apr 11, 2015)

Well, it's usually because I want those bells.


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 11, 2015)

I really don't see it as that big of a deal to TT, because it is a game, and I wanna be able to play when I want to play.


----------



## nintendoanna (Apr 11, 2015)

Mm, I usually just TT when I was getting a pwp finished, house upgrade, etc. So, generally I just break my urge haha.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 11, 2015)

Okay, it's time for me to rant. All right, so, yes, I time travel. I do it to get things done faster and become satisfied with things, and I think that being happy is what everyone strives for when they play Animal Crossing. People want to play and accomplish things and have a town they love and they can have fun inviting people over and things like that.

Happiness is what everyone strives for in Animal Crossing, okay? Now, keep that in mind here. Is doing something that gives you something that makes you happy a bad thing? Does that ruin the experience and destroy any and all chance of you enjoying the game properly? Of course not. That would be a ridiculous thing to imply. 

I truly believe that video games should be played in whatever way the player enjoys it in, just as long as it doesn't harm or influence any other players, and that includes through hacking. I also think it's incredibly hypocritical for people who reset their villager spots or even pick villagers to have a go at someone who time travels. I think it's really silly and I'd encourage anybody to time travel if they want to get things done quicker.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm really trying not to time travel
(I haven't yet)
But I have the bad urge to ; v ;;
I feel better if I just unlock everything normaly though
Also if you time travel you finish the game quickly
and you don't get to experience it all!​


----------



## lamomok (Apr 11, 2015)

I personally don't TT because I know that playing the game day by day makes me have something to look forward to each day, and I enjoy it more (I know TTing ruins the game for me because I did it in ACWW and boy, I never could get into that game...). So when I want to suppress the urge to TT (sometimes it's tempting to TT to build up PWPs and upgrade houses quicker, I'll admit), I just think about how much I ACWW disappointed me after TTing.

That being said though, there's nothing wrong with TTing, you can play the game however you like.


----------



## Atlas (Apr 12, 2015)

As a kid I TT'd kind of frequently in the GC version. Either when I missed morning events or couldn't wait for Nook's to open or just missed its closing or wanted to see holidays or other seasons. Even then I was pretty brief. I haven't once TT'd in NL, though I may take advantage of TT'ers soon by buying some Zodiac rabbits.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 12, 2015)

I usually only do it to get to a usable time because I play at really weird times in the day, so usually its only a few hours a day, but I have been going back now to keep my towns under control and make sure I do everything everyday because I skipped a few days.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 12, 2015)

I time travel usually within a day, but I TT to make sure villagers don't move out as well.


----------



## leepotato (Apr 13, 2015)

I used to time travel a lot mainly to grow flowers and unlock new things, but now that I have a complete shopping plaza and flowers everywhere, I don't really time travel anymore. It used to be a bad habit of mine whoops


----------



## Llust (Apr 14, 2015)

I just do it, but just for small reasons and times. The maximum I'd go forward is three days, I'm careful with time traveling to be honest. I don't want to deal with villagers complaining about me being gone or villagers that move out without notifying me. If I do time travel, it's usually just for moving up a day to get more merch from the stores


----------



## remiaphasia (Apr 14, 2015)

There's literally no harm to TTing. If you want to, do it!


----------



## XxNicolexX (Apr 14, 2015)

I never time tavel I like my game to run in the day im in and time like real life. I like it to feel like my second world.


----------



## mayorofparadise (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't TT anymore in fear of loosing villagers.


----------

